# NICOLAI Optionen und Aufpreise



## vinc (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ihr wollt ein 1.5" Steuerrohr im Helius AFR als Standard? 
Dafür das 1 1/8" als aufpreispflichtige Wahl? 

Helft uns die StandartOptionen zu verändern und den Aufpreiskatalog zu überarbeiten.

Ich will keine hitzige Diskussion anzetteln. 
Freuen würde ich mich über einen Dialog mit konstruktiver Kritik und ernstgemeinten Vorschlägen.

Vielen Dank für eure Worte 


Vincent


----------



## checkb (22. Februar 2011)

Hi Vinc,

finde ich sehr gut das Thema hier anzusprechen.  

Aus meiner Sicht sind:

- Tapered Steuerrohr ( mehr Gabelauswahl im IBC Bikemarkt  ) und Hammerschmidt Aufnahme im Jahre 2011 Serie.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. Februar 2011)

Ich würde einfach gerne wissen, was ein anderes Steuerrohr konstruktiv verändert.

Oder die AC/AM Unterschiede wie ISCG und Federbeinaufnahme beim einen drin sind und beim anderen mehr kosten.

wenn es doch so oft gewünscht wird, wird ja für die Rahmen eine Konstruktionszeichnung mit 1.5 oder 1 1/8 vorhanden sein.

ich weiß selber nicht, was jetzt als Standard am besten wäre...

In meinen Augen ist das am AM 1.5 wegen der Option auf 170/180mm, ohne Geo-Änderung


----------



## PiR4Te (22. Februar 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass ein Tapered Steuerrohr an sogenannten Allmountains und Enuros mitlerweile Standard sein sollte. (meine Meinung!)

Gruss


----------



## der-gute (22. Februar 2011)

Das Thema Federbeinaufnahme haste ja schon im anderen Thread erklärt
Danke, Vinc!


----------



## sluette (22. Februar 2011)

wünsche mir auch das tapered steuerrohr und HS aufnahme bald standard werden sollte. was mir fehlt ist aber auch noch die PM aufnahme am hinterbau.


----------



## stuk (22. Februar 2011)

danke Vinc für diesen Dialog. Welcher Hersteller bietet sonst sowas schon ernsthaft an?

wenn ich mir was wünschen dürfte, dann eine nachrüstbare 3fach Minikettenführung fürs AM/AC in leicht und solide, fürs trailriding. Sollte/könnte sich optisch und technisch mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz realisieren lassen.

Bei Fragen,wenns nicht hier ausufern soll, gerne PM 
mfg


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Februar 2011)

ich wünsche mir serienmäßig die am dämpferaufnahme am ac.


----------



## c_w (22. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> danke Vinc für diesen Dialog. Welcher Hersteller bietet sonst sowas schon ernsthaft an?
> 
> wenn ich mir was wünschen dürfte, dann eine nachrüstbare 3fach Minikettenführung fürs AM/AC in leicht und solide, fürs trailriding. Sollte/könnte sich optisch und technisch mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz realisieren lassen.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber für's Wunschkonzert gibt's den anderen Thread. Wenn ich Vinc richtig verstehe, geht's hier einzig und allein drum, was von den vorhandenen Optionen eher Standard werden soll! Das ufert hier sonst bestimmt aus und wird nicht konstruktiv...


----------



## acid-driver (22. Februar 2011)

ists denn so ein großer aufwand, die verschiedenen steuerrohre einfach als option anzubieten?
so viel mehr material hat das 1.5 ja nicht oder? 

tapered kommt für mich zb nicht in frage, was sich hier ja viele wünschen. aber das ist ja das schöne an der firma. alles wird so gebaut, wie es der kunde wünscht


----------



## c_w (22. Februar 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ists denn so ein großer aufwand, die verschiedenen steuerrohre einfach als option anzubieten?
> so viel mehr material hat das 1.5 ja nicht oder?



Steht doch oben... von Nicolai aus isses anscheinend egal, was Standard ist, und was Aufpreis kostet. Es ist aber nunmal so, dass es ein Aufwand ist und Zeit kostet, wenn man einen Rahmen nicht Serie fertigt. Jedes Mal, wenn man da was anders macht, als bei den 10 Rahmen vorher. Und deshalb kostet nicht Standard eben Aufpreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (22. Februar 2011)

Beim AC sollten tapered Steuerrohr und ISCG Standart sein.
Eine PM Aufnahme ist mittlerweile auch Standard!
Evtl. lässt sich noch das "N" in das tapered Steuerrohr einfräsen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## der-gute (22. Februar 2011)

ob jetzt tapered oder 1.5

beides lässt viel mehr Variation zu.

1.5 Gabeln wird ja scheinbar bald nur noch gebraucht geben..

1 1/8 Steuerrohre sind tot!


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Februar 2011)

Die AM Aufnahme als standard würde das AC nur unnötig schwer machen und der ist verglichen mit Konkurenzrahmen sowieso schon recht schwer.  Ist vielleicht optisch ein nettes Gimmick, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. 

1.5 Steurrohr am AM halte ich für sehr sinnvoll, sinnvoller als Tapered weil man dann alle Gabeln und Steursatz Optionen offen hat. Allerdings wird es bestimmt noch genug Leute geben, die aus optischen Gründen 1 1/8 bevorzugen. Optimal wäre eine kostenlose Option, falls das irgendwie machbar ist. 

HS ISCG sollte bei einem Enduro Rahmen mittlerweile auch standard sein. Am besten die normale ISCG Variante dafür streichen und dafür das HS ISCG Tab nicht plan sondern mit 1mm Versatz zum Tretlager fräsen (damit auch normale Kettenführungen passen). Somit fallen gleich zwei Optionen (ohne und normal ISCG) weg, was die Produktion vereinfacht und eventuell spielraum für die kostenlose "Headtube Option" schafft. 

Ansonsten wäre eine Option für directmount Umwerfer super, von mir aus auch gleich in Serie. Dann ist endlich das nervige Problem mit der Kollision zwischen Umwerfer und Kettenstrebe vom Tisch.

PM Aufnahme bite nur, wenn die Gewinde nicht direkt in den Rahmen geschnitten sind, sondern in auswechselbare Bolzen.


----------



## der-gute (22. Februar 2011)

eine hier weniger gern gesehene Importmarke liefert zum Rahmen immer einen HS Adapter, der den Versatz zum Tretlager korrigiert.

dann kann man ne normale ISCG Kettenführung und die HS fahren...

die beiden Aufnahmen können gerne so bleiben wie bisher.
das AC könnte wirklich etwas leichter sein ;-)

PM muss meiner Meinung nicht sein
da holt man sich zu viele Probleme ins Boot.
die Adapterlösung is für mich kein Problem.

nochmal Steuerrohr...
ein ZS tapered Steuerrohr wie am neuen Fanes?


----------



## IceQ- (22. Februar 2011)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Tapered sind:

erst ab hohem Gewicht lohnt sich der Vorteil. 

Aber um konstruktiv beizutragen:

AM mit Tapered standard - okay
AC mit normalen Rohr - okay

aber AC mit Tapered - Leute, da muss ich euch widersprechen. Leider wirkt es nämlich schon optisch mit 1,5/tapered nicht sehr schön.


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Februar 2011)

AFR und Ion standardmäßig mit 1.5!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> eine hier weniger gern gesehene Importmarke liefert zum Rahmen immer einen HS Adapter, der den Versatz zum Tretlager korrigiert.


Im Hammerschmidt Kit sind passende Spacer bereits enthalten, soweit ich mich erinnern kann für 1mm, 2mm und 3mm Versatz. Somit müsste das Tab einfach nur mit 1-2mm Versatz gefräst werden und alles wäre gut.


----------



## der-gute (22. Februar 2011)

Jede gute Lösung
wäre eine Lösung.

die ISCG müsste halt sauber plan sein!

wobei das für N kein Problem darstellen wird ;-)


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Februar 2011)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> AFR und Ion standardmäßig mit 1.5!



+AM

@alle die mal ne Vermutung zum Preisunterschied sehen wollen 

ich kann mir vorstellen das der Aufpreis dadurch Zustand kommt, das man "extra" etwas anders anbohren muss, will sagen eine andere Vorrichtung benötigt wird und auch eingespannt und eingestellt werden muss, mit anschließendem rückrüsten


----------



## JAY-L (23. Februar 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen mit Tapered sind:
> 
> erst ab hohem Gewicht lohnt sich der Vorteil.
> 
> ...




Hi,

schau dir mal den Markt der neuen Gabeln an ab 150mm wird es ab  2012warscheinlich hauptsächlich Tapered Gabeln geben: siehe Rockshox Revelation WC;  Fox Talas 32 ect. Ausserdem sind die tapered Gabeln leichter. Aus Technischer sicht macht es meiner Meinung sinn hier den Standard zu ändern.
Was die Optik angeht ist meine meinung hierzu Form Follows Function. 
Oder wie es im Katalog so schön steht "Wir folgen keinen Trends,
nur physikalischen Gesetzen"

Gruß
Max


----------



## stuk (23. Februar 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Sorry, aber für's Wunschkonzert gibt's den anderen Thread. Wenn ich Vinc richtig verstehe, geht's hier einzig und allein drum, was von den vorhandenen Optionen eher Standard werden soll! Das ufert hier sonst bestimmt aus und wird nicht konstruktiv...



sorry, dachte als *option* wäre es auch hier angebracht, und wenn man schon gefragt wird.....


----------



## Mythilos (23. Februar 2011)

Meine Vorschläge beziehen sich auf die Erfahrungen mit meinem AM:

Steuerrohr:
-1 1/8 und 1.5 ohne Aufpreis (hätte vor 1,5Jahren bereits gern 1.5 genommen, der Aufpreis hat mich jedoch abgeschreckt..auch nachdem ich mit Euch telefoniert hatte... leider!)
-Tapered (braucht evtl andere Werkzeuge) Aufpreis i.O.

Umwerfer:
-direkt mount wäre damals auch meine erste Wahl gewesen (evtl. auch auf Schwinge montierbar?)

Postmount:
-als Option, jedoch durchaus mit Aufpreis für den Fall, dass Ihr da wechselbare Gewinde einbringt

Reifenfreiheit:
-mehr ist mehr. Insofern kein dramatischer Gewichtszuwachs zu verzeichnen ist (AM schon rel. "schwer"), Die Tendenz geht seit Jahren mehr zum großvolumigen Reifen.

Kettenschutz:
-stabil, jedoch nicht sehr schön

Zugverlegung:
-Optional innen verlegte Züge

Rohrdurchmesser:
-mehr ist mehr ;-)

29er:
-nächstes Jahr wird's dann auch so langsam auf dem dt. Markt relevant und je eher man da ein Bike positionieren kann, desto eher ist man auch im "Gespräch". Leider gibt es noch keine vernünftigen 29er Gabeln. Gerade das AC macht in meinen Augen richtig Sinn als 29er.


----------



## softbiker (23. Februar 2011)

1. Ich wäre auch für ein 29er-AC in Serie. 

2. AFR und ION mit 1.5 als Standard. 

3. AM und AFR mit HS als Standard und wie oben angesprochen mit Versatz zur Montierung von normalen Kettenführungen

Innenverlegte Züge halte ich für Käse, finde das macht nur auf einem Hardtail Sinn. Wobei das an der Kettenstrebe am LV301 sehr nett gelöst ist. 

Postmountaufnahme ist auch überflüssig, ausser es gibt dann verschiedene Adapter die im Rahmen gewechselt werden können so wie beim Alutech Fanes. Evtl. könnte man die festgeschweisste IS Aufnahme durch einen eigens kreirten PM-Adapter mit zwei Schrauben auf der Druckstrebe anbringen.

Directmountaufnahme wird wohl angesichts der vorhanden Lager nicht funktionieren?!


----------



## marco2 (23. Februar 2011)

Zuganschlag für eine Vario-Sattelstütze als Serie wäre gut.


----------



## der-gute (23. Februar 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> 1. Ich wäre auch für ein 29er-AC in Serie.



gibts doch:

LINK


----------



## nollak (23. Februar 2011)

ION und AFR 1.5 er Steuerrohr fänd ich auch sinnvoll bzw die Idee 1 1/8 oder 1.5 er und Tapered als Aufpreis.

So sachen wir Variostützen aufnahmen in Serie evtl lieber als Option da nicht jeder ne Variostütze mit Fernbedienung hat (evtl nur an einigen Modellen sinnvoll).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (23. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> gibts doch:
> 
> LINK



das ist aber nicht gleichzusetzen mit dem 26er AC.

Ich habe nur ein 26er AC genommen, weil die Geometrie mir 140mm lässt.
Und ich nunmal eine eierlegene Wollmilchsau als Fahrrad brauche.

Ein 29er AC mit etwas besserer Geometrie und ich wäre auf den 29er Zug aufgesprungen.


----------



## trailterror (23. Februar 2011)

Ich befürchte auch, dass es mit 1 1/8 den bach runter geht.

Da ein 1.5 für manche nicht soo harmonisch an den optisch filigranen rohren aussieht, wären äusserlich etwas fettere rohre geil so würden die dickeren schlappen auch besser ins gesamtbild passen 

Sonst spreche ich mich auch für Direct mount aus; und das eingefräste "N" im conehead SR.

Ach ja, meine wünsche beziehen sich aufs AM...


----------



## -psyc- (23. Februar 2011)

Mit einem 1.5" oder tapered Steuerrohr hat man mehr Optionen. Es gibt ja Reduzier-Steuersätze, mit denen man damit auch 1 1/8" Gabeln fahren kann. Wegen der geforderten Einpresstiefe des Steuersatzes bei Nicolai ist jedoch die Auswahl enorm eingeschränkt. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre: 1 1/8" als StandarDoption für die CC-Modelle und Hardtails, tapered fürs AC und 1.5" für alles was in Richtung FR oder DH geht sowie die Zulassung von Reduzier-Steuersätzen. 

Im übrigen fände ich es bei den gegebenen Preisen fair, die Steuerrohr-Optionen ohne Aufpreis anzubieten.


----------



## JAY-L (23. Februar 2011)

-psyc- schrieb:


> Wegen der geforderten Einpresstiefe des Steuersatzes bei Nicolai ist jedoch die Auswahl enorm eingeschränkt.


Warum bei 1.5" sind nur 15 mm notwendig. Das haben doch die meißten Steusätze oder?

http://www.nicolai.net/files/helius_ac_10.pdf

Gruß Max


----------



## ibislover (23. Februar 2011)

beim AM bitte als standard:

- 1.5" (am meisten optionen und nicht so hässlich wie tapered   )
- ISCG (HS tauglich und kompatibel zu Kettenführungen)
- direct mount für den umwerfer
- dämpferbefestigung (nicolai hat schon so komische maße und dann muss ich noch aufpreis zahlen?)


----------



## Reese23 (24. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre auch für 1.5 als Standard. Es passt mit dem richtigen Steuersatz jede Gabel auch langfristig...

Rest passt!


----------



## franky-biking (24. Februar 2011)

Mal was ganz anders:

Einen dafür angemessenen FS- und einen Hartailrahmen als Standart mit XXL Grösse im Sortiment und nicht mit aufpreispflichtiger Tailor Option.

Da würden sich einige Highthauer ab 1,90 ehr zu einem Nicolai durchringen als sich bei der schwächeren Konkurenz zu bedienen.


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

ich bin 196 cm groß und fahre ein Argon FR in XL

ein Helius AM würde auch in maximal XL ins Haus kommen

hast du schon gefragt, ob XXL den tailormade Aufpreis kostet???


----------



## Bartenwal (25. Februar 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> Zuganschlag für eine Vario-Sattelstütze als Serie wäre gut.



Volle Unterstützung    Aufpreis dann fürs weglassen 

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (25. Februar 2011)

Meine Gedanken gehen da ein wenig weiter:

Es gibt eine festdefinierte Standardkonfiguration fÃ¼r die beiden Bestseller AM und AFR, in dieser Konfiguration werden die Rahmen in den beiden HauptgrÃ¶ssen M und L in eloxschwarz lagermÃ¤ssig immer vorrÃ¤tig sein.

Dies wÃ¼rde die Produktion unserer SonderwÃ¼nsche ein wenig erleichtern und den Zugang fÃ¼r Neunicolaianer deutlich verkÃ¼rzen.

Diese Produktion wÃ¼rde separat immer dann realisiert werden, wenn der Lagerbestand ein dafÃ¼r passendes Minimum unterschreitet.

Dies nimmt den Druck aus den Einzelbestellungen / Sonderanfertigungen, da ca 30 bis 40 % der GesamtauftrÃ¤ge wohl auf diese beiden Modelle in den erwÃ¤hnten GrÃ¶ssen fallen.

Die Jungs da in LÃ¼bbrechtsen Ã¼berschlagen sich durch die Vielfalt der Optionen buchstÃ¤blich und irgendwie hab ich das GefÃ¼hl die 30 bis 40 % kann man kanalisieren, denn eine kleine Zugabe Ã¼ber die Aufpreisliste bsp Steckachse fÃ¼r die Standardmodelle fÃ¼r umme wÃ¼rde manch eine Sonderwunscharie vereiteln.



Die KapazitÃ¤t muss trotzdem geschaffen werden, Ziel sollte ja sein, etwas Druck aus der Sache rauszubekommen, damit weniger Fehler passieren und die Laufzeiten fÃ¼r custom kÃ¼rzer werden.

Ich warte nun schon sehr lange, wirklich sehr lange auf meinen Argon Rahmen und hoffe, dass ich Ihn nun bald endlich bekomme.

Ein Grund dafÃ¼r sind die wochenlangen Produktionsfenster fÃ¼r Helius Modelle, die man durch diese Massnahme ein wenig aus der customschiene ausgliedern kÃ¶nnte.

WÃ¤re ja auch schon geholfen, wenn die Helius Rahmen roh vorrÃ¤tig gehalten werden, um dann binnen 3 Wochen  farbig etc. geliefert zu werden.

GroÃserienhersteller bieten ja meist nur 1 Version derer Rahmen an und wer noch mehr will geht eben Ã¼ber custom, muÃ warten und die paar â¬ mehr zahlen, die als Zugabe im Standardrahmen enthalten ist.


----------



## acid-driver (2. März 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Steht doch oben... von Nicolai aus isses anscheinend egal, was Standard ist, und was Aufpreis kostet. Es ist aber nunmal so, dass es ein Aufwand ist und Zeit kostet, wenn man einen Rahmen nicht Serie fertigt. Jedes Mal, wenn man da was anders macht, als bei den 10 Rahmen vorher. Und deshalb kostet nicht Standard eben Aufpreis.




stimmt schon. da der trend zu gabeln mit dickeren schäften geht, wäre ich auch für ein 1.5 rohr an den bikes fürs gröbere. (helius AM, AFR, ..., argon FR)

aber bitte kein konisches steuerrohr.


----------



## Tompfl (9. Mai 2011)

Hier meine Meinung zum Standard für Helius AM und AFR
- taperd Steuerrohr
- ISCG für HS 
- Zughalter für Vario Stütze

Diese Optionen sind 2011 bereits bei 80% der Bikes in dieser klasse Standard.


----------



## ibislover (11. Mai 2011)

gibts hier eigentlich was neues von NICOLAI?


----------



## John McLeash (12. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mir für die Modelle ION, AM und AFR folgendes wünschen:

ION:

1.5 Standart, 
evtl die Rohrdimensionen anpassen, grösserer Durchmesser am Unterrohr und gleiche oder dünnere Wandstärke.
Ich finde das die Wandstärken eh sehr massiv sind.

AM:

1.5 Standart, Geometrieanpassung nach wunsch durch die Dämpferaufnahme.
Standart Geometrie 0.5° flacher also 66° und das Tretlager 10mm absenken.
Wandstärken und Rohrdimensionen optimieren, unter 3kg bei grösse M sollte standard sein.

AFR:

Tretlager 10-15mm tiefer, 1.5 Standart, 64.5-65° Lenkwinkel, leichterer Rohrsatz

Generell mehr Übersicht bei den Optionen, meine Devise wäre hier weniger ist mehr.

Nette Option für alle Modelle wäre Tapered integrated Steuerrohr mit dem man Taperedgabeln mit einem Zerostack Steuersatz kombinieren kann, sonst ist ja die Bauhöhe suboptimal.

Grösstes anliegen sind aber die Tretlagerhöhen vom AM und AFR, das machen einige Hersteller doch wesentlich progressiver.

Danke und Gruss, Jonas


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mit dem Tretlager im AFR glücklich, wo es ist  für mich da lassen  Über die Wandstärken der Rohre kann ich nix sagen  außer, dass mir noch  nix durchgebrochen ist. Da muss für mich auch nichts weggelassen  werden.

* Was ich aber geil finden würde, währe:*


 Das Pinion-Getriebe (Jessas, da werd ich von UniversalTransmissions was  zu hören kriegen) als Option für Helius AC/AM/AFR.
Dieses Kunststoffteil auf der Kettenstrebe, das den Schaltzug verbirgt: Ich hätt gern noch eins _unter_ der Kettenstrebe (speziell im Yoke-Bereich), damit die Kette mir nicht meine ganze Pulver-/Eloxalbeschichtung runterhobelt  oder eine Kettenführungs-Lösung à la Bionicon c/guide (Liteville sei hier mal nicht weiter erwähnt )
Direct-Mount für Umwerfer an den Kettenstreben der Helius-Familie, evtl. optional
Das "Helius-AM"-Steuerrohr-Gusset am Argon FR, BMXTB, 2MXTB, Ro20/24, Nonius CC, Ufo DS
Ufo DS mit 60% weniger Gussets 
Zugführung über Kettenstrebe/Unterrohr bei allen Fullys
Vorerst wars das  glaubich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. Mai 2011)

Wandstärken würd ich auch nicht dünner und so wohl unstabiler machen. Bei einem Optisch etwas dickeren unterrohr/oberrohr würd ich in der kombi mit nem 1.5 steuerrohr zustimmen.

Tretlager tiefer, eher nein, lenkwinkel flacher, nein 

Direct mount ja 
Kettenführung hätte auch was

Alles auf AM bezogen


----------



## stuk (12. Mai 2011)

hatten wir alles schon angesprochen


----------



## John McLeash (12. Mai 2011)

Gibt es momentan eigentlich keine Möglichkeit konifizierte Rohre zu beziehen.
Meines Wissens nach baut Nicolai fast durchweg gleiche Rohrwandstärken.

Zugegeben bei Nicolai ne Beule reinzukriegen braucht schon massiv Gewalt, wenn nicht gar Mutwilligkeit, aber die Rahmen sind doch allesamt recht schwer.

Ich denke mit konifizierten Rohren und optimierten Wandstärken kann man da einiges rausholen.

Zudem Frage ich mich warum überhaupt kein Tiefziehen oder ähnliche Techniken eingesetzt werden.

Die Techniken haben sich in dem Bereich doch enorm weiterentwickelt.

Ich meine jetzt keine Pressblechdosen, sondern sinnvolle Umformschritte um zum Beispiel den Übergang an ein 1.5 Steuerrohr kräftemässig sinnvoll zu gestalten und evtl. Gussets zu ersetzen.
So könnte man ordentlich Gewicht sparen.

Der Optik grade bei 1.5 täte man auch ein gefallen.

Was mir noch einfällt wäre ein Pressfit Innenlager, diese Gewindelösung war mir schon immer ein Dorn im Auge.

Ich denke ein etwas stärkerer Kompromiss in Richtung Gewicht wäre wünschenswert zudem noch 1.5 Standard serienmässig ab dem AC aufwärts.

Die Bikes sind gut aber ich wünschte mir statt der enormen Modellvielfalt halbsoviele Bikes, die aber bis ins letzte durchdacht und optimiert.


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Mai 2011)

@Jonas:  Ich war heut Mittag kurz davor noch zu schreiben "1 1/8 Steuerrohre sind klasse  und macht bloß diesen PressFit-Mist nicht mit"!

No offense, aber ich finde das tolle an Nicolai _ist eben_ das "einfache" Design: Rundrohre, Kantrohre und die schönsten Schweißnähte der Welt. Überlassen wir das Ziehen, Hydroformen und Glattstreichen doch anderen Firmen (schau mal bei Morewood rein, die machen da schicke Sachen). Ich will gar nicht das leichteste Bike, sondern eins, dass neben der Funktion auch noch seine eigene Sprache spricht. Und so was "maschiniges" wie ein Ion ST oder so schnörkellos schönes wie ein Helius AM wirst du schwerlich finden, wenn Kalle seiner Linie untreu wird.

Gruß
auch n Jonas

PS: Mehrfachnennungen und Design-Diskussionen passen m.M.n schon in einen Thread, in dem es um die Frage geht, was sich die Verbraucher wünschen


----------



## stuk (12. Mai 2011)

hast ja recht


----------



## John McLeash (13. Mai 2011)

Hehe, ja das Design und die Qualität bemängel ich nicht.

Ich denke jeder Hersteller hat ein paar Dinge die er gut kann.

Bei Nicolai sticht die Gesamtqualität, Haltbarkeit und Optionen super raus.

Andere Hersteller bauen auch super Rahmen, haben sich auf Techniken wie Hydroforming etc. spezialisiert.

Warum nicht das beste aus beiden Welten nehmen.

Klar ist ein Rundrohrrahmen schön und funktionell, aber zum Beispiel die übergänge zum Steuerrohr könnte man durch Tiefziehen, Stauchen etc. doch an den Übergang anpassen.

Ich hätte gerne Meinungen auch von technischer Seite dazu.

Sehr schön in dieser Hinsicht finde ich das z.B. beim Banshee Legend gelöst.

Kein übertriebenes Hydrogedöns sondern sinnvolle Techniken die Gussets und Gewicht sparen.

Meine Frage sollte eigentlich lauten, warum macht Nicolai das nicht, gibt es da einen Grund von technischer Seite her?

Ich denke anders entwickeln sich die Rahmen nicht mehr viel weiter.

Und das Pressfit finde ich eine der sinnvollsten Erfindungen der letzten Zeit, das gibts ja im BMX schon ewigkeiten und hat sich dort sehr bewährt.

Dann ist das mit den knarzenden Kurbeln und schnell verschleissenden Innenlagern oder eingefressenen Gewinden an den Lagerschalen endlich mal vorüber.

Und ich hätte gerne noch ne bezahlbare Gboxx.


Ok Wunschkonzert zu ende


----------



## trailterror (13. Mai 2011)

Sie nutzen rundrohre weil sie keinen trends sondern physikalischen gesetzen folgen. So stehts zumindest im numeric magazine. 
Diese bauart (gerade rundrohre, rechteckiger querschnitt fürs heck) ist wohl am geeignetsten bei lasteinwirkung und hohen biegebelastungen.

Wie gesagt ich zitiere (ohne gewähr) sinngemäss das numeric magazine.

Bin kein experte auf dem gebiet....


----------



## trailterror (13. Mai 2011)

...man hört die überzeugung aus den zeilen förmlich raus.

An diesen prinzipien wird N wohl nicht rütteln und ich denke es ist auch gut so. Dies 
Macht die marke unter anderem wohl zu etwas besonderem...


----------



## Elektrochemie (13. Mai 2011)

Pressfit Innenlager haben sich im BMX Bereich bewährt, weil sie deutlich billiger in der Herstellung sind. Das dürfte so ziemlich der einzige Grund sein.


----------



## ichoe (13. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> hast du schon gefragt, ob XXL den tailormade Aufpreis kostet???



zumindest letztes jahr hat es den aufpreis gekostet...glaube nicht, dass sich daran was geändert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liquidnight (24. Mai 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das Pinion-Getriebe als Option für Helius AC/AM/AFR.



Ja, ein Pinion-Rahmengetriebe im Nicolai AM wäre meine ultimative Endlösung fürs nächste Rädle !  Weiß jemand wie weit die Zusammenarbeit bei Nicolai mit Pinion gediehen ist ? Oder geht es eher in Richtung Divergenz ?
Ich meine, die Prototypen existieren ja schon eine Weile und P~ will ja erstmal die Hersteller beliefern. Da müsste sich in den letzten Monaten doch *irgendwas* getan haben.   Nur ein Hardtail-Prototyp ist halt etwas wenig zum sich drauf freuen ....


----------



## andi.f.1809 (25. Mai 2011)

also ich hät diese option(gboxx3 bzw pinion) auch gern für das RC, dann könnte man sich ein super sorglos marathon fully aufbauen;-)


----------



## AustRico (25. Mai 2011)

1.5" als Standard im Gravity-Segment wäre schon sinnvoll.
Oversizerohre, Konifizierung, Hydroforming, - bitte nicht! Wer so etwas will findet dies zur genüge bei allen anderen Herstellern. 

Schwimmt weiterhin gegen den Strom


----------



## cycophilipp (25. Mai 2011)

AustRico schrieb:


> Oversizerohre, Konifizierung, Hydroforming, - bitte nicht! Wer so etwas will findet dies zur genüge bei allen anderen Herstellern.
> 
> Schwimmt weiterhin gegen den Strom



Das wirds auch nicht geben, zumindest wurde meine Anfrage auf ein gebogenes Rohr bei N unter keinen Umständen akzeptiert - was auch gut so ist


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2011)

Ab AM 1.5 Standart...fertig

G.


----------



## ibislover (9. Juni 2011)

ISCG ist laut heutiger info der NICOLAIaner beim AM standard und kostet keinen aufpreis mehr.
der ordergenerator passt nocht nicht, die bestellungen werden aber angepasst und in der AB berichtigt.


----------



## liquidnight (10. Juni 2011)

Bin mal gespannt, ab wann das Pinion-Getriebe als Option dazubestellbar wird.


----------



## s´Mattl (16. August 2011)

... ein freund von mir war vor kurzem auf der nicolai-hausmesse. dort hat er einen gehefteten rahmen mit aufnahme für das pinion getriebe gesehen (ich glaube, es war ein helius am). der prototyp soll zur eurobike fertig sein. 
ich bin auf den preis gespannt. liegt er im preissegment des nucleon am, ist
es für mich unattraktiv.


----------



## chorge (16. August 2011)

Meine Wünsche für das AM:
- tapered Schaft
- Kettenführung nach dem Vorbild von Liteville
- Zugverlegung NICHT unterm Unterrohr, damit sich das Nike gut tragen lässt
- Zugführung für absenkbare Sattelstütze
- etwas flacher verlaufendes Oberrohr, damit man beim bergauf radeln keine Probleme mit der Sattelstützenlänge bekommt

Ich weiß, das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert, aber das mit der Zugführung für die Sattelstütze und eine Kettenführung sollten ja eigentlich kein Problem darstellen. Die Kettenführung muss einfach anschraubar sein, dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob man sie verwenden will (und 2-3fach schalten will), oder ob man was anderes gern möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (16. August 2011)

Die meisten Punkt auf deiner Liste sind doch schon längest möglich:

Die Zugführung für absenkbare Sattelstütze gibt es schon, das tapered Steuerohr so viel mir bekannt auch und der Verlauf des Oberrohrs kannst du in Absprache mit Nicolai entsprechend anpassen lassen usw.


----------



## Tompfl (22. August 2011)

Weiss eigentlich schon jemand was über den Standard für 2012?
Möchte mir nun langsam mein AM bestellen und da wäre es mal echt interesannt was nun Standard ist und für was ich aufzahlen muss.
Hoffe ja das Tapered oder 1.5" SR beim AM kommt, ISCG für Hammerschmidt scheint ja 2011 schon Standard zu sein, fehlt eingentlich nur noch die Zugvrlegung für ne Vario Stütze.


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2011)

Standard:

AC: tapered
AM: 1.5

Auf wunsch auch anders 

Tapered nun auch mit gefrästem -N-


----------



## Tompfl (22. August 2011)

Wie anders, AM also auch in der Ausführung tapered ohne Aufpreis?

AC: tapered
AM: 1.5

Auf wunsch auch anders 


Tapered nun auch mit gefrästem -N- [/QUOTE]


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2011)

Na z.bsp, dass du das AM auch mit nem nicht 1.5 SR bestellen kannst...
Ob und wieviel das kosten wird, keine ahnung


----------



## jholtz (22. August 2011)

Und was pasiert mit dem AFR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. August 2011)

aus Raider wird Twix!

2011: AFR
2012 Ion18


----------



## Kontragonist (22. August 2011)

Naja, ich glaub Twix war immer noch der gleiche Schoko-/Karamell-Keks wie vorher. Das Ion 18 dÃ¼rfte schon ein neues Rad mit eindeutigerem Einsatzzweck werden â die Eurobike wirdâs hoffentlich zeigen


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2011)

das AFR sollte ja auch ein Freerider sein, den man auch mal hoch pedalieren kann.

warum sollte das Ion 18 anders werden?
macht es Sinn 2 cm Federwegsunterschied bei gleicher Geo als neues Rad zu verkaufen?
daher denke ich, das es ein Freerider bleibt.


----------



## Kontragonist (22. August 2011)

Sorry, dein Kommentar las sich fÃ¼r mich, als bliebe das AFR im Programm, bekÃ¤me aber einen anderen Namen â sicher wird es ein Freerider, wahrscheinlich wird es sich auch einigermaÃen bergauf fahren lassen aber bestimmt ist es kein Helius mehr, sondern basiert vom Look and Feel her auf dem Ion ST (jetzt 20) mit ULH am Unterrohr, nur 2 Federwegsoptionen etc.

Alles Spekulatius, wir werdenâs erleben


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2011)

da bin ich deiner Meinung.

es wird wie das Ion14 die Anlenkung am Unterrohr bekommen.
aber es wird ein Freerider bleiben, der bergauf fahrbar sein wird.
Wobei, guru fährt ja das Ion20 den Berg nuff...

Was auch immer, aber es wird sich sicher zum Ion20 abgrenzen müssen.
Das Helius AM mit dem verstärkten Unterrohr (darf man jetzt nimmer AFR sagen) und 160-180 mm Gabel is doch eigentlich ein AFR mit besserer Touren-Geo. Ich sag mal schelmisch provokant, wer braucht da noch ein AFR...
Wer ein Rad mit Doppelbrücke fahren wollte/will, kann doch dem Beispiel gurus folgen (dem guru folgen???) und ein Ion20 mit HS fahren.

Helius AC und AM zum Touren bis Hard-Enduro
Ion18 als Freerider mit eingeschränkter Pedalierfunktion
Ion20 reiner DHler

vielleicht is das AM2012 ja von Haus aus für 160-180 zugelassen...


----------



## dreamdeep (22. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ion18 als Freerider mit *eingeschränkter Pedalierfunktion*



Bitte nicht. Ich rechne fest mit einem eben so gut pedalierbaren Freerider, aber mit tieferen Schwerpunkt und tieferer Geo (Tretlager). Dann wird es sofort bestellt und ersetzt mein AM.


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2011)

Das ion 18 soll anscheinend noch relativ gut hochgehn...
Das afr ur wirds fürs AM weiterhin geben...

Denkt ihr, dass man bei der helius serie auch in zukunft mit dem aktuellen umlenkhebel planen wird oder wirds in zukunft in richtung der ions gehn?


----------



## der-gute (23. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bitte nicht. Ich rechne fest mit einem eben so gut pedalierbaren Freerider, aber mit tieferen Schwerpunkt und tieferer Geo (Tretlager). Dann wird es sofort bestellt und ersetzt mein AM.



Ich kann dir mal ein Liedchen von tiefen Tretlagern singen...
Gut, das die olle RF Northshore DH so einen massiven bash hat,
sonst wären der Gardasee, ich und das Rad aus Deutschlands norden keine Freunde geworden...

Wobei ich das auch im Wald auf wurzeligem Trail bemerken muss...


----------



## stuk (23. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich kann dir mal ein Liedchen von tiefen Tretlagern singen...
> Gut, das die olle RF Northshore DH so einen massiven bash hat,
> sonst wären der Gardasee, ich und das Rad aus Deutschlands norden keine Freunde geworden...
> 
> Wobei ich das auch im Wald auf wurzeligem Trail bemerken muss...



endlich sagt es mal (noch) jemand
zum touren im natürlichen Gelände können Tretlager auch zu tief sein.
finde meins am AM schon grenzwertig.


----------



## Helium (23. August 2011)

Bin mit dem Fanes von einem Bekannten gefahren, das Tretlager wär mir eindeutig zu tief, für mich in verblockterem Gelände unfahrbar.
So All-Mountain-Enduro Teile muß man auch bergauf treten können und finde die Entwicklung mit dem extrem tiefen Tretlager einen Schritt in die falsche Richtung(bei dem Einsatzgebiet der Räder).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (23. August 2011)

Sign â tiefe Tretlager sind ein falscher Trend! Dahinter steckt doch nur die Kettenblatt-Mafia, die mehr Umsatz machen will 

Bitte nicht beim Ion 18 machen!


----------



## dreamdeep (23. August 2011)

Sagt ja keiner, dass es so tief wie beim Fanes sein muss, aber eben auch nicht +22mm wie beim aktuelle AFR, sondern eher in Richtung 10-14mm. 350mm mit 180mm Gabel finde ich persönlich perfekt, das AC hat mit 150mm Gabel 345mm, was ebenfalls noch gut pedalierbar ist.


----------



## manuelschafer (7. Juni 2018)

und.. was draus geworden ist ... 2018


----------



## stuk (13. Juni 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> und.. was draus geworden ist ... 2018



läuft...aber Pedalpins sind immer in Reserve mit im Urlaub


----------

